# Thin braid and thicker mono/flouro knot?



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've been using a nail knot tool for joining a short piece of leader material (mono/flouro depending on the situation) and so far that has worked really well with 15 lb braid and 12 lb Seaguar flouro leader. Well, I want to switch something a tick on the heavier side, maybe 20 lb leader material. I tried to tie a nail knot with the tool, and the knot was pretty big. Just wondering what other folks are using? I've looked at the Red Philips and sebile knots, but just wondering if there is a better solution.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

tried this?

http://www.stripersonline.com/Pages/Articles/article_arby_albertos_knot.shtml

And a generally good knot site that has some other options
http://www.marinews.com/


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

For my light inshore stuff, i mostly use 10 lb braid to 20 or sometimes 25 lb fluoro. I just double the braid and tie a double uni knot with 8 turns in the doubled braid and 4 turns in the 20/25 fluoro. Basically just try to get the knot as symmetrical as possible.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

SKunk I'm going to give the Alberto a shot tonight. That looks pretty simple.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Uni-uni is what I use as well.


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

I fish with 12# braid and 15-25# mono/flouro leader depending on conditions. I have landed larger fish (largest being 27" Drum @ 9lbs) with the following.

http://www.killroys.com/knots/surgeon.htm

I use this know for all my braid to mono/flouro connections as well as just about any time I want a leader to my main line. Only thing I change from time to time is the number if times I pass the line through the loop. I usually loop through 4 times as that's what seems to work best. 

Not saying that the others are not good I just like a small knot and this is what I use because it works form IMHO.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I like a 44-turn BT to double the braid, and then an Alberto to connect the braid to the mono. :fishing:


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

You should try the slim beauty.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

Don't know how it will work in your application but I did tests on 20lb mono to 20lb Power pro and the J knot was VERY impressive. It would be a perfect knot for tying a section of mono leader onto braid running line. Just be sure to give it the old pull test first! Google up "J" knot and you'll get a number of sites that describe how to tie the knot.

In my testing, again with 20 to 20, I tested the J, a uni to uni, and a nail to nail. The J was easily stonger than the other two.

Warden


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Terry, if I am feeling lazy I do a uni uni as I don't use but 12-18" of fluro,so knot size dosen't matter.

If going for larger fish and want the leader on the reel, I use the spider to no name.

Have had the fluro slip out of the spider just using 3 wraps like I normally do so I go with 5 wraps in the no name when connecting to the braid.

This is going 10# braid to 20# fluro.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

About the only time I use a floro leader is on small stuff so it's usually 10 lb. braid to 10-20 lb. floro and all I've ever used is the nail to dbl. the braid and a uni-uni to make the connection. I'm like Clay too, never use much more than a 24" leader so it doesn't see the top eyelet on the rod. Easy to do and easy to do in a hurry if you break-off, never had issues either.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

SLIM BEAUTY is the one !

Improved blood can work........depends on the line sizes though.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I have used the SB with great confidence untill this last spool of Tri+. Good knot with braid or mono when tied right.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

uncdub13 said:


> For my light inshore stuff, i mostly use 10 lb braid to 20 or sometimes 25 lb fluoro. I just double the braid and tie a double uni knot with 8 turns in the doubled braid and 4 turns in the 20/25 fluoro. Basically just try to get the knot as symmetrical as possible.


mhm...uni-uni ftw.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

You're talking two entirely different diameters there.. Either step the lighter stuff up with a bimini or just tie an alberto... I've tested it against a slimbeauty,double uni,nail,and "shocker knot"..It will outpull all of them when it is connecting two different diameter lines.... jmho


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

How many wraps up and then down are you using for the alberto? I was using 6 up and 6 down on 10# braid 20# fluoro last weekend and had one slip so I switched back to the nail and had no problems.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

narfpoit said:


> How many wraps up and then down are you using for the alberto? I was using 6 up and 6 down on 10# braid 20# fluoro last weekend and had one slip so I switched back to the nail and had no problems.


 Using 6... Are you running the line out through the same way you started it??


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Maybe I'm tying the alberto knot wrong here, but the wraps slip off the loop of the leader when I pull tight. Not all of the wraps, but that scares me enough. BTW how much tag end do you leave, half inch enough?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I used the Alberto and liked it. Haven't caught a fish with it yet, but using gloves to pull the lines, it broke the braid before the knot.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

20 twist Bimini in braid with a Yucatan knot connecting to leader. Have not had any problems with this combo yet but time may tell. The most reliable connection I have found is a 20 turn Bimini to a 5+ double uni. I have never had this fail. I have used this for drum, Cobia, Bluefin Tuna, Marlin etc. only downside is that the uni connection is pretty big. Slim beauty is a nice small knot but does not last as long, has to be retied often. The first wrap will actually cut into the leader during prolonged fights. 



AtlantaKing said:


> I like a 44-turn BT to double the braid, and then an Alberto to connect the braid to the mono. :fishing:


20 turn bimini tests out stronger than more or less turns. 40 turn Bimini in braid actually tests out at about 1/2 the strength of a 20 turn.

John


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

If your braid starts to double over itself when you pull tight on the alberto you have to start all over. I usually only leave a little over 1/8" tag end. I still like double braid uni to uni for 8lb PP to 20lb fluoro if the knot will not be going through my guides, if the knot is going through the guides then I like a more low profile knot like the alberto, albright, etc.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Using 6... Are you running the line out through the same way you started it??


No I was doing 6 wraps up and then 6 wraps down and then out the opposite side. I may have just not tightened it quite enough because it looked as if the Fluoro had just slipped out as the braid some what held the shape of the not after having reeled it in. I tied that not twice that day once on my friends rod with fireline-Big game and once on mine with PP-Fluoro, mine slipped and his fished all day.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Try the double uni knot.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

narfpoit said:


> No I was doing 6 wraps up and then 6 wraps down and then out the opposite side. I may have just not tightened it quite enough because it looked as if the Fluoro had just slipped out as the braid some what held the shape of the not after having reeled it in. I tied that not twice that day once on my friends rod with fireline-Big game and once on mine with PP-Fluoro, mine slipped and his fished all day.


 The way I have done it is to run it out SAME SIDE... On an albright you run out opposite side,but with an alberto I have understood it to go out the same side as it went in.. That is the way I have been testing it,and it has yet to slip when pulled... I usually step my knot down with a bimini,then no name for a connection between heavy mono and lighter braid though...


----------



## zoso (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey Guys ,
Heres a link to video explaing how to tie a Sebile knot, its post #4 on this thread.
http://vbsf.ipbhost.com/index.php?showtopic=15132&hl=braid

the result is a strong thin knot able to pass thru the guides, I use it to splice 40lb mono as a filler to 65lb powerpro for trolling stretch30`s and 20oz mojo`s.

whuups , just noticed u have to register first, SORRY. its free, and is a great video


----------

